# My Betta is spitting out pellets?



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok so this mornig I went to feed it three pellets and it ate two but not the other one so then I tryied a diffrent looking pellet and it still did not eat it I ususaly feed it three or four pellets twice day 3 in the morning and 4 in the evening.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

its not hungry


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

I think he may not be as hungry as you think. I tend to feed my 2 bettas once a day when I get home from work.


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks guys maybe i will feed him more later tonight


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

try the "pea thing" just in case.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

that is way too much food for the betta. he will get too fat as he ages.
Give him 2 pellets per day and he will do just fine.
My guys never get more than 2-- bettas have small stomachs and tend to get bunged up easily.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah i agree with mousey, i had to cut back on the amount of blood worms i would feed mine i ended up having to put one or two worms in there that were half the size of a dime or else they would get super buldge stomachs.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that's because you aren't feeding him Betta Blasts....
most fish can be gluttonous..but bettas normally aren't..


----------

